# MY NEW WEBSITE



## kwahlne (Jan 11, 2009)

Announcing the grand opening of my new website!

*3 Walnuts* is open for business!    I am very excited!

See http://www.3walnuts.com.  Let me know your thoughts and if you see anything that needs fixing.  I know about the one missing product picture.  

Yay!


----------



## IanT (Jan 11, 2009)

that looks awesome!! what site design tool did you use?!


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Ian!  I used Dreamweaver for the home page and the store/shopping cart is Zen-Cart.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 11, 2009)

> It's entertainment for your skin!





> Eve's Temptation Soap:
> If there wasn’t an apple tree, she would have fallen for this soap. A delicate green apple fragrance and soothing sensation will leave you refreshingly prepared to deal with any devil that may be headed your way!



You are cleaver!


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks, Tab!!


----------



## IanT (Jan 11, 2009)

great wording!


----------



## Deda (Jan 11, 2009)

WooHoo!  Awesome!  I love it!


----------



## topcat (Jan 11, 2009)

Excellent website, Kristen!  Easy to navigate and well set out....neat and uncluttered.  Love your explanation of the  3 walnuts and it works in well with your soaping ingredients.....(now I have to try walnut oil  ).

In your 'you know you want to ask' section you have a great paragraph on soap being biodegradable.....how come I never made that connection b4?  I know it is natural and good for your skin and all, and _of course_ it is bioD.  Excellently put!

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Jan 11, 2009)

Kristen your website is absolutely fabulous! I think it's really smart to bring up the allergy info since this is something that my insurance company has brought up to me.

I like how you laid everything out, the site is easy to navigate and the information is well written.  Great job!

Lindy


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your feedback, and your willingness to check it out.  I really appreciate all of your comments!


----------



## SoapMom (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats!!  I wish your business all the best!  I know you'll do great!  Love the descriptions and the website is very pleasing to the eye and easy to navigate.  Great work!!  You should be proud!


----------



## digit (Jan 12, 2009)

Very classy and nice!!! I can see you put a lot of work into it. Best of luck!!



Digit


----------



## starduster (Jan 17, 2009)

*It is so sophisticated*

Hello Kristen
I have looked at your site a few times over the last few days and gone to comment but my computor is dropping off everynow and then at the moment.
I am amazed by your site.
It is so welcoming straight away .I am not usually a brown person but your colour scheme really works.
3 Walnuts is so orriginal.
I am quite gob smacked by it and wish to say a great Big CONGRATULATIONS!
Mary


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you so much, Soapmom, Digit, and Starduster!  I'm so glad you all took the time to take a look and provide feedback!  I'm really happy you all like it!  Yay!


----------



## Deda (Jan 17, 2009)

You did so good!  Kevin was just looking at it with me.  He gives you 

!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 17, 2009)

I like the website a lot! The colors do work well and looks like a professional job! Congrats sweetie and I need some charcoal soap!! LOL


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys!!

And Kathy, i just made some today!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh yum waiting on payday cause I need some!


----------



## Rev Cares (Jan 21, 2009)

*please be part of my e newsletter!*

Hi there!  I just wanted to let you all know i have an e newsletter and I am adding links to it just asking that people forward it on and in near future add my link to their site kinda thing, i think its a great way to 'buddy up'
I am looking for any soap maker artists to pm me to give me permission and i will send you a copy to your email !  This is not a selling scam , its something i am doing on my own and so far i am getting good feedback!
Let me know if you want to be added and I will send you the sample k!


----------



## starduster (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: please be part of my e newsletter!*



			
				Rev Cares said:
			
		

> Hi there!  I just wanted to let you all know i have an e newsletter and I am adding links to it just asking that people forward it on and in near future add my link to their site kinda thing, i think its a great way to 'buddy up'
> I am looking for any soap maker artists to pm me to give me permission and i will send you a copy to your email !  This is not a selling scam , its something i am doing on my own and so far i am getting good feedback!
> Let me know if you want to be added and I will send you the sample k!


I have added you here  http://www.stardustsoaps.com/links/
all the best.


----------



## Rev Cares (Jan 21, 2009)

*awesome!*

stardust, you are awesome!! ok i am adding  you to  my e newsletter for feb 1st.. let me know if you want me to email it to your website address i can do that.. again, its NOT any gimmick whatsoever, its just me trying to help other people and i have lindy from here .. malaspinasoapfactory.ca on it as well.. your website will be a direct link on my letter.. 
thanks again and i will keep in touch...


----------



## Elle (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice! I love the colors!

L


----------

